# Anyone shared at Create Health Clinic Harley Street?



## wannabe2012mummy (Dec 22, 2011)

Centre for Reproduction & Advanced Technology - Harley Street

Hi All , 

I am looking into egg sharing and have come arcoss the above clinic , i am drawn to them as they do low ivf as i have pcos on my last cycle i got nearly over 40 follicles and 28 eggs , lucky for me i didn't get OHSS but i was very worried about this, 

they are aware that woman with pcos are more at risk of OHSS so only give very low does drugs they have very good scanning equipment , 
that said i have only spoken with them once and had the info emailed to me , 

would like to hear of anyone who may have shared their or looked into it ?

Grace,


----------



## Rh1annon (Apr 7, 2011)

Haven't shared yet but have been accepted to have treatment in June. It has been our choice to wait as we have a holiday booked. We're meeting with Freda on 4th May to discuss the treatment plan  . I like the clinic for the minimal drug use and the lack of hard sell that we found at the London Women's clinic. Everyone has been very friendly and welcoming and put out mind at ease.

HTH

S xx


----------

